# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Propositions >  A/R réguliers Lamballe/Rennes/Paris et Paris/Bordeaux en train

## Loupiotte21

Bonsoir,


Je vais régulièrement faire les trajets suivants en train aller/retour : Lamballe / Rennes / Paris / Bordeaux.


Je peux transporter un animal en cage de transport (dans un sac type Ikéa !) et éventuellement un petit chien.

----------


## Jade01

*Bonsoir, toujours d'actualité ?*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Toujours d'actualité.

----------

